# free canine massage therapy offered in staffs/cheshire



## tarka200 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have completed a course in canine massage therapy and in order to qualify need to complete a number of case studies - so I am offering free massage therapy sessions to anyone who may be interested. Massage therapy can greatly benefit any dog but especially those who may be suffering from arthritis/ hip dysplasia or are showing signs of stiffness or recovering from injury. Please note this would not replace any veterinary advice or expertise and anyone interested would need to gain veterinary consent - (a phone call would be ok). if anyone has any questions or is interested please either call me - 07843833489 or email me - [email protected].


----------

